# Who likes Drawing ?



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

any one ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

if i have time tonight, i may whip out a drawing. so many great pics to choose from.


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

If I have time I might sketch one out. Thanks for this opportunity


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Rough sketch, if you like it pm me and I will e-mail you a higher resolution copy of the drawing.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awww, thanks thats really good, i love the way you have done her ey...

any one else. ?=]


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought I'd challenge myself with the mare and foal picture. I have little experience drawing foals, especially foals making funny faces...lol. 

Anyway, enjoy!!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh my god, i nearly cryed. You are brilliant all the features are on tehre and everything, its looks like a professional has done it. im so thankful =]


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> ohh my god, i nearly cryed. You are brilliant all the features are on tehre and everything, its looks like a professional has done it. im so thankful =]


 
You're welcome! I had fun with this drawing.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i want to learn to draw like that, how can i ?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Practice!! Drawing is a skill believe it or not, every bit as much as it is a talent or a gift. You have to work at it, and the only way to do that is to DO IT. And a little instruction doesn't hurt, either from a book or a teacher.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> i want to learn to draw like that, how can i ?


Practice, practice and more practice.
Practice to draw, practice to see and practice more to see 

Anyone that can draw a letter with a pencil, can draw a horse. You just need to learn how to look at the horse to get it down on the paper.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone want to be my teacher ?


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

I like to draw buuuuut I'm not sure I can draw that :-/


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Jadee, you can pick up a few basics on line or in a book, but the best thing you can do to learn is to observe and to draw, and don't get discouraged, just keep drawing. If you drew every day for a month you'd definitely see yourself improving, even without any instruction. Think about how things relate to each other--how the eye relates to the ear, the forehead, the jaw, the nostril, for example. How much distance, what angle? Check everything. One great way to really see what's not right in a drawing is to look at it in a mirror. I don't know why but distortions pop right out at you when you do that.
But if you're not used to drawing the best thing you can do is not fret about getting things just right. You just need to get used to handling a pencil and experimenting.
There is a book called Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain that lots of people have used to get started or improve their drawing skills. Might be able to find it at your local library.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I drew a picture of you and your pony .. I just have to get it on the computer.... I've lost all my cables for that...

Oh and on the learning to draw thing.. It takes years and years and years of practice.

And I disagree with whoever said if you can draw a letter you can draw a horse.
It takes some natural ability for sure.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Umm just a quick thing..


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

There's also a series of "How to Draw" books featuring: animals,planes,cars,etc


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, taht drawing is fantasic, im amazed. thanks ever so much. its such a pleasure to have m horses drawn by such talented people. thanks ever so much. 


and thanks for all the drawing tips. 
i have just started off by drawing some basic drawings of horses like the outlines, i have no yet added any details or shading. 


would you like to see one of my first outlines attempts of a horse. 
its not very good though, it looks like a 3 year old has drawn it.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Love to see it!
It doesnt matter how good or bad it is, youre just starting out. Horses are very difficult to draw compared to other things too.

But if you show what youve done, maybe some of the artists on here can help you improve.



The best tip I ever got (I got it off of an art TV show I was watching when I was a kid) was "draw EXACTLY what you see, not what you THINK you see." whenever I am having a tough time drawing something, even now, I think back to that quote.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayy, i will try and scan it some how and download it on here.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

so here they are, just to inform you these were my like first day of trying and after screwing uop so many pieces of paper i came out with some thing i was not happy with but i was satisfiedd.
here they are. 



















critique me please.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I think for someone as new to drawing you are, you have got the proportions pretty spot on. Now play a little bit with the shadowing to create a more 3D effect. Don't be discouraged if you don't like what you see. You WILL get better with practice. I also LOVE your signature (though if you ever wanted to get serious with your art, you would want to make it smaller). I suck at signatures, so I just write out my name in normal letters...lol.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for you help ^^^^^^ i will try and do some shading when i next have time. i know i hate my signiture. i wmight just write jade wood 2009.

lol. 
thanks x


----------

